# looking for a radiated tortoise



## henryzou90 (Aug 7, 2014)

Is there anyway I can get a baby radiated tortoise in USA? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sageharmon (Aug 7, 2014)

Find a breeder on here! 
Check in the forum marketplace!


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 7, 2014)

with radiant's you either need a permit or someone in the same state as you to get one


----------



## bigred (Aug 8, 2014)

henryzou90 said:


> Is there anyway I can get a baby radiated tortoise in USA? Thanks in advance.


 
What state do yo live in


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 9, 2014)

bigred said:


> What state do yo live in


Take a look those one:


----------



## bigred (Aug 9, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Take a look those one:
> 
> View attachment 91252
> View attachment 91253
> ...





bouaboua said:


> Take a look those one:
> 
> View attachment 91252
> View attachment 91253
> ...


 Very nice is that the 1.3


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 10, 2014)

bigred said:


> Very nice is that the 1.3


Yes.


----------



## Star-of-India (Aug 10, 2014)

Beautiful torts!


----------



## bigred (Aug 10, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Yes.


 Very nice I have an idea, you keep 3 and send me 1 haha


----------



## Berkeley (Aug 11, 2014)

Are you sure those are _radiata_? They look like _platynota_. They are cute though!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 11, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Take a look those one:
> 
> View attachment 91252
> View attachment 91253
> ...


These are geochelone Platynota. Super nice though.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2014)

Glad you two spoke up ...... I didn't want to be the thorn in the bush....
They are nice specimens though ......no doubt.


----------



## jonckt (Aug 11, 2014)

tortadise said:


> These are geochelone Platynota. Super nice though.




Burmese ?


Jc


----------



## bigred (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes I knew these were stars,,,,,,,this evolved from the media section


----------



## tortadise (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep. 


jonckt said:


> Burmese ?
> 
> 
> Jc


----------



## coastal (Aug 14, 2014)

Rad season is over, check back around the first of the year... You will need a CBW to purchase, please contact me if you need help with this.


----------



## francisco ong (Sep 9, 2014)

coastal said:


> Rad season is over, check back around the first of the year... You will need a CBW to purchase, please contact me if you need help with this.


 im from florida, do you have any unrelated pair of radiated torotoises for sale?


----------



## coastal (Sep 9, 2014)

There are unrelated eggs incubating now, these will not be ready till around January. If you are looking for sex animals even longer as we will have to go through that whole process. Most likely they will sell before that can even be done. Please email me directly in December if interested. Multiple bloodlines through the year.


----------

